# Wife is active duty adultry/pregnancy help?



## BBK (Aug 29, 2009)

I know this isnt any sort of legal advise area, but I"m desperate and trying to find out what to do.

Been married 2 1/2 years. She had cheated on me with 3 guys (1 w/ video proof, 1 got her pregnant).

She has filed for divorce, but is in Germany. She is getting medically discharged shortly due to she is pregnant with another soldiers baby (7 weeks).

I'm not really concerned about the other soldier. Pretty certain the military is unaware he is the father. She intends on divorcing me after she gets out, and I'm assuming marrying him.

Am I screwed? What should I do? Will the baby be assumed mine? I have not been in Germany in a year since the adultery was discovered.

She can not fast track the divorce, because the state I am in will not allow it if the spouse is pregnant. We were married in California, residing in FL.

I am at my wits end and don't know what I should do. I've pretty much came to terms with everything and have given up. I just don't want to lose anything I have left, or have to pay child support.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Paternity test.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

FA is right. 

Get an attorney. Go to the JAG on base or get a free consult with an attorney. A paternity test will be easy enough. You don't have to worry there.

You can file for a divorce on your own. You don't have to wait for her.


----------

